# White's Tree Frog Growth Progress



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I got my pair of white’s tree frogs on March 17th 2009.
I have been keeping a record of their growth.
I was going to post this info once they had reached full size however I’ve decided to post it now and update it weekly. 

*Day 1 (17/3/09)*

Fish











Chips











*Day 6 (22/3/09)*

Fish











Chips











Both





















*Day 13 (29/3/09)*

Fish











Chips


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

*Day 20 (5/4/09)*

Fish











Chips











*Day 26 (11/4/09)*

Fish











Chips











*Day 30 (15/4/09)*

Fish











*Both*





















*








*


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol awsome, youve put a fair bit of effor in charting their growth well done!
day 1 - 6 was a big colour change, lol look at how big their feet get from day one to the last pic

awesome!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> Lol awsome, youve put a fair bit of effor in charting their growth well done!
> day 1 - 6 was a big colour change, lol look at how big their feet get from day one to the last pic
> 
> awesome!


Thanks 

It's amazing how fast they grow and how different they look since the day I got them, they were so skinny when I got them and after a few days they got alot fatter :lol2:

So they are averaging on about 3mm (1/8 inch) a week, with a 1g weight gain every 10 days. 

So they *should* grow 1/2 an inch a month. :2thumb:

If that's right then they should be about 4 inches around september :flrt:


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

nice.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow. They do grow quickly. Mine were babies like that when i first got them. They'e fatties now buty still as cute and lovely as ever
:flrt:


----------

